# Game console suggestions



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Humn, you should buy a playstation because it has ton of sport games, and classics like uncharted and infamous (action game with good storylines). If he likes mobile controllers (like the wii) the playstation 3 has a similiar instrument u buy seperately


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I was going to recommend the mini NES but it looks like it's sold out everywhere, so I'll suggest the PS4. It's got a great selection of games. That or the Wii U which has Mario kart and other great first party games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not sure how many sports games are on handhelds, but 3ds XL is pretty cool and you can play old DS games on it. Plenty of good games too.

The good sports games will be on PS4 and Xbox no doubt.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

scintilla said:


> Probably going to sound super ignorant - but with mobile controllers, you mean controllers that are connected through bluetooth right? I thought playstation controllers were like that as well? That's the one bit I'm worried about, I'm not sure how well he will do with them, but it's something I'm sure he can learn if I go through it with him. That's part of why I made this thread because I'm looking for something that's relatively straightforward and easy to use. My brother can only read very little so it's something I'd have to show him how to use.
> 
> He's 32. Yes, I'm thinking that he'd probably like a nintendo console as well.
> 
> ...


Get him a Ps4. Don't buy a Wii U, and especially not because the Nintendo next is right around the corner.

The Ps4 has more games compared to both the Wii U and Xbox one, and more accessories (if he wants to play a racing game with a steering wheel for example) compared to the Wii U.

Wait?

"My brother can only read very little so it's something I'd have to show him how to use. 
He's 32."

With a playstation he can game with you, but also with his buddies.


----------

